# Limited Specialty Grains.thoughts Please



## big d (20/4/04)

brewers
havent brewed in about 12 days.delerium tremens hitting hard.
ok ive got limited specialty grains on hand till i hit adelaide/perth.

going to brew this tomorrow morning at sparrows fart.

 ipa ?
3.4kg jw pale malt
.226g munich
.113 wheat
.170g caramunich
.170 crystal 300 ebc

hop schedule

30 grams simcoe @ 60 min
30 grams hop blend @ 40
30 grams hop blend @ 20
30 grams hop blend @ 10
30 grams hop blend @ flame out
1 tab whirlfloc @ 15 

danstar nottingham yeast

hopblend= 15 grams cascade and 15 grams amarillo(mmmmm)

80-90 min boil


any thoughts please tonight before i brew wednesday?
havent got promash etc

cheers
big d


----------



## bonk (20/4/04)

Hi Big D,

had a few minutes, so i plugged it into Promash and it might not hit the right level of alcohol for an IPA by a huge 2 or 3 points. The hops sound like a crap load :blink: but would make it one big arse IPA.  hard to get some figures with out knowing the % AA of the Simcoe's etc.


----------



## big d (20/4/04)

gday bonk
simcoes 14.7% aa
have heaps of jw pale malt but limited amounts of specialty grains listed.
jeez i need more but thats life in the tropics  

cheers
big d

btw its based on cj,s single malt jpa but with my twist right or wrong. <_< 
blended a few extras :blink:


----------



## jayse (20/4/04)

Bigd.
i'd bump the pale malt up to 5.5kg.
that'l give you og 1.068 and 83 ibu.

without the extra pale malt its og 1.045 ibu 100.

i'd even leave out the cara munich and mash at 66c.

hows that?
look good?

jayse


----------



## big d (20/4/04)

sounds too good jayse.while i walked out to get a beer i was thinking along the lines of upping the base malt.
no caramunich? ok
low crystal was because of the ebc being high i thought along the lines of not wanting too dark a beer.
maybe up the munich a tad hey? thoughts jayse.others

cheers
big d


----------



## jayse (20/4/04)

my resoning for not using the caramunich is you really won't need it the other crystal will be plenty with all the base malt.
either way use only one of the crystal malt additions if you want it pretty light in colour etc use the caramunich but leave out the other crystal malt.
either way you'll only need around 200g of crystal.

yeap up the munich to 500g .

also 20 g of simcoe will do that'll still be a 70 ibu beer.

its looking good.
but what ever you do up the base malt from your original too 5.5 kg.

before you set everything in stone post your final thoughts and i'll check the O.G ibu and colour etc for you.

you really need pro mash mate.
even the free trail you can keep using forever but you just can't save, print, send etc.

jayse


----------



## bonk (20/4/04)

Big D, i was thinking along the same lines (uping the base malt) to help overcome the huge hop bill. 

and with jayse's suggestions, sounds good


----------



## big d (20/4/04)

thanx bonk and jayse
ive the trial version of promash but can we update it to include aussie malts that wes smith has got them to include?
ive only used the us varieties to get in the ball park(should be footy field)

ok then
5.5 kg jw pale malt
500 g munich
.200g wheat
.200g crystal 300 ebc
hop schedule the same although simcoe now 20 grams @ 60m

ive upped the wheat a bit


----------



## jayse (20/4/04)

I'd put 60g or more in at flame out too.
chuck as much in a flame out as you like.
So in the end this beer is going to be pretty much the same beer i'll be doing this week.

heres my recipe so far.
JAYSE'S DEMON ALE. 
============================== 
5.5KG JW ALE MALT 5 EBC 
1KG IMC MUNICH MALT 11 EBC 
25OG MELANOIDIN MALT 40 EBC 
250 G WHEAT MALT 
200G CARAROMA 300EBC 


42 G NORTHERN BREWER 80 MINS 

10g G AMARILLO AND 10 G CASCADE at 45-35-25-15 and 5 mins 
30G EACH AT FLAME OUT. 


notingham ale yeast. 

O.G 1065 IBU around 80 



you have everything exept the melanoidin.
I have simcoe but i'll use that next time.

I need too stock up a bit so i'll try get 4 brews down in 2 weeks.
This being the first might give me some mighty powers.
Thats why iam thinking hop everything including the HLT and MLT.
just for a pure Zen thing you could hop the mill hopper.
Anymore ideas?


jayse


----------



## big d (20/4/04)

hcbd
you thought of doing this yet jayse?
hop chewing before drinking.  
btw that trial ive got going with the amarillo is like wow.what aroma and taste.
you should like this hop jayse.
i believe with simcoe that you can use a fair amount for bittering as it is rather smooth considering its high aa rating.its gone down a treat with what ive used so far.


----------



## bonk (20/4/04)

big d, there was a thread on here a few weeks/months back that had the JW malt profiles for promash, just download and on the database menu, click import

i think for my next brews, i might need to ring ol Dave and get some of those hops B)


----------



## jayse (20/4/04)

FMH  
First mouth hopping, iv'e done that it works best with whats left in the kettle but the spent hopback hops are allright. :wacko: 

OK i'll go simcoe.
This recipe has pushed SSOS back a while.
I reckon this one might be better though.
I may use london ale. The recipe is 25 litres at the end of boil so at least 20 litres into the fermentor.



Jayse


----------



## big d (20/4/04)

hey bonk
seeing as your a neighbour only 800 kms away if you pm me your address i will send you a 100 gm sample to try.ive 1 kg up my sleeve to enjoy.  
let us know soon bonk so i can send it on its way.

cheers
big d


----------



## big d (20/4/04)

jayse would normally be doing this recipe with a liquid yeast however i have issues with my stock being a bit over aged i think.
would love to try this with wyeast 1026 british cask ale yeast which i believe our old mate dave is getting in stock next month.will buy this for sure when in crow land.
so many recipes such little time.

cheers
big d


----------



## jayse (20/4/04)

Yeap if i could get the cask ale now i would be using that.
But i still may go with nottingham it did the job well on one of these i made.
I wouldn't chance a yeast if your not sure of its condition either.


Jayse


----------



## big d (20/4/04)

yep ive been told to try/taste your yeast starters as a good guide to its health.im not into this(tastes yuk) but have been doing it none the less and after tasting one that was very gassious/acidic i will have to now agree.trial and error will soon have you tasting whats right and wrong in yeast culture.
ive recently been using nottingham yeast (thanks once again tda) and reckon this is one great yeast well worth putting into your brewers arsenal.

cheers
big d


----------



## jayse (20/4/04)

A real bad starter will just down right smell bad and you won't beable to smell anything else for the rest of the day

i even taste the few dribbles left in the smack pack which gives a reasonble assement as to what a good starter should taste like.


jayse


----------



## jayse (20/4/04)

Just checking your final recipe bigd.
looks good but it will be on the dark side it won't be pale.
Thats how iam making mine though.
so if you like change the crystal around in pro mash untill you get a good colour.

also i'd go for a 25 litre recipe and add another 1 kg of pale.
thats 25 litres left in the kettle so at least 20 litres in the fermentor. 
your recipe is for about 21.5 litres.
i like playing it safe and having room to move by doing 25 litre batchs.

jayse


----------



## bonk (20/4/04)

who stocks the nottingham yeast???


----------



## jayse (20/4/04)

The Jovial monk.


----------



## bonk (20/4/04)

thanks for the info Jayse.


----------



## jayse (20/4/04)

Its funny i have even see hard core mashers eat there word about dried yeast after trying tasting a beer done with notingham.

Bigd go 6.5 kg ale malt all up for a 25litre brew at og 1.065 or there abouts should be around 7.5 kg all up
which your recipe will be if you add yet another kg of base malt.
also don't forgot double the hops on the end.

jayse


----------



## big d (20/4/04)

total tight squeeze jayse.
but youve got me thinking anyway.can i max my tun out.?????
spose so. :blink: 
no doubt will dream on it and wake up at sparrows fart and get the napaki dreaming ipa under way  

zen you said.mmmm i thought
ima feeling it right now.
be one with your brew. h34r: 

let ya know tomorrow how it a turn out <_<


----------



## jayse (20/4/04)

max it out bigd. you need 1.065
so if you have to use a six pack esky or something to hold the rest during the mash then do so.
use anything you can but make sure you get 1.065.
just add the rest to the mash when you sparge and the level goes down.

jayse


----------



## jayse (21/4/04)

Randal randal he's our man if he can't do then............mmm maybe get a AHB guy too.


----------



## big d (21/4/04)

eskys i have plenty of jayse.could piggy back them up to reach desired grain bill.good idea jayse.
fun day tomorrow coming up.
im thinking piggy back sparging.cascade effect.mmmmm long night.


----------



## jayse (21/4/04)

i'd just do it by adding the other esky load when you sparge.
i have over flowed my 50 litre tun with a double batch of this beer.
i just grapped a kettle and a few pint glasses and whatever else i could find to hold what was not gunna fit then just tipped tham all in when the level went down in the sparge.

when i did it it was funny because i didn't calc tun volume so i just added all the water needed than started to add the grain.
the funny part was that the tun ended up full before all the grain got in.

jayse


----------



## big d (21/4/04)

well lets do an aussie version and give randall an aussie name.
when i get the pic posted maybe a poll for the aussie version of randall name.?

cactus brain again got no thoughts


----------



## jayse (21/4/04)

gazza the hop inducer
or nugget the oil adder. 
wozza the S/S MONSTER

i don't know iam all cactus too. bloody spend too much time on this bloddy site.+


----------



## bonk (21/4/04)

it would have to be, frank, barry or dazza :lol:


----------



## big d (21/4/04)

mmm no a bazza that i work with and he wouldnt work in an iron lung.
will give it more thought as i squeeze heaps of malt into my tun.
reckon the herb/hop addition will give me thought B)


----------



## jayse (21/4/04)

just lunging down a FHH myself.
thats a First Herb Hop straight to the lungs.

JAYSE


----------



## jayse (21/4/04)

Now is time to leave AHB for the nite i'd like to thank everyone for coming and i wish all sweet dreams of 60 hop additions.

jayse


----------



## Guest Lurker (21/4/04)

BIG D

WAKE UP!!!!

THE HLT ISNT GOING TO HEAT ITSELF!!


----------



## big d (21/4/04)

got up at 5.30 am.hung over  and got the hlt on then went back to sleep then up again to get it under way.
final recipe

6.5 kg jw pale malt

.380 gms munich was wanting .500gms but this was all i had left.

.115 wheat

.200 crystal

20g simcoe @ 60 m
30g hopblend @ 40m
30g hopblend @ 20m
30g hopblend @ 10m
60g hopblend @ flame out

whirlfloc tab @ 15m

hopblend was 50% cascade 50% amarillo

danstar nottingham yeast(starter) jeez this yeast smells nice.

90 min boil

could only manage o.g 1.060

cheers
big d gotta go clean the mess up soon


----------



## big d (21/4/04)

and this is the maxed out mash tun getting batch sparged.not much room at all for another k or so


----------



## bonk (21/4/04)

holy [email protected] thats one maxed out mash tun  well done.

recipe looks good as well, might have to scale it back to a bonk sized brew and have a go at it. B)


----------



## Doc (21/4/04)

oh what a beautiful sight.
And I'm stuck at work :angry: 

Even more well done with a hang over  

Beers,
Doc


----------



## jayse (21/4/04)

Good work bigd.
Did you reach any enlightenment with the Zen brew?
Brewing feeling like a zombie wouldn't have helped much though.
5.30am.... my god you must be knackered at least it sounds like everything went well.
Mine will be done tommorow but not that early.

jayse


----------



## big d (21/4/04)

no enlightenment jayse.
but couldnt stop sniffing the hops.
told the wife i was just tired but really just badly hungover.
the brew went well so now im hanging out for a bit of fermenting so i can taste it as it goes.
next time will be sober and maybe can get some zen with the brew.  

cheerss
big d


----------



## jayse (21/4/04)

The zen will come iam sure come drinking time.
i might resist the erge to sit on the net drinking up allnight tonite and get some good rest for some huge amount of hop additions.
I still feel knackered now you must be just about in a coma.

jayse


----------

